# Umsetzer 5V -> 24V und 24V -> 5V gesucht



## merlin (14 April 2004)

Hey ihr...

Gesucht wäre ein Umsetzermodul, dass 5 Signale von 5V auf 24V DC umsetzten kann. Gleiches auch in die andere Richtung. 5 Signale von 24V auf 5V. Strom < 200mA. Normale E/A Umsetzung...

Find irgendwie nix brauchbares und selbslöten ist immer tragisch für die Ersatzteilliste. 

thx
Tom


----------



## PeterEF (15 April 2004)

Hallo,

wenn du nicht einfach normale Relais verwenden willst, gibts solche Bausteine z.B. von Phoenix Contact, von der Richtung 24V->5V hab ich schon etliche verbaut und auch noch ne handvoll in der Firma liegen (allerdings für richtigen TTL-Pegel). Bei Interesse kann ich Dir morgen die Bestellnummern raussuchen - Billigteile sind das aber nicht   

Peter


----------

